# Solo pieces of otherwordly transcendence?



## Guest (Jul 16, 2019)

What are some pieces that fit the description in the title?


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

Beethoven's last three sonatas, especially the last one.


----------



## Felix Mendelssohn (Jan 18, 2019)

Beebert said:


> Beethoven's last three sonatas, especially the last one.


And Schubert's as well. Listen to Richter's interpretation of Schubert's last sonata and you will feel transported out of material reality.


----------



## CrunchyFr0g (Jun 11, 2019)

Scriabin's late sonatas and, especially, Vers La Flamme


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Bachs Chaconne
Boulez Piano sonata 2 - this was telepatially dictated to Boulez by Ashtar Sheran from the Astral Dimension to increase the vibration of the Earth and elevate the universal human consciousness
Debussy - a lot of his solo piano music has an otherwordly trippy feeling
Kodály - Sonata for Solo Cello
Mozart - some of his piano sonatas are a proof that Mozart was an alien


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Satie: 3 Gymnopédies


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Dutilleux..'Ainsi La Nuit' and Takemitsu 'Orion And Pleiades' for me. Also virtually anything by Messiaen.


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

Felix Mendelssohn said:


> And Schubert's as well. Listen to Richter's interpretation of Schubert's last sonata and you will feel transported out of material reality.


Yes of course also Schubert, and Richter, I am in full agreement, even though I prefer Schnabel in the last sonata. But Richter does something amazing. I prefer Schubert's last sonata to Beethoven's. In opposition to the majority, I think Schubert spoke more truth than Beethoven, if one could say so.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Schoenberg's _Sechs kleine Klavierstücke_, Op. 19.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Janspe said:


> Schoenberg's _Sechs kleine Klavierstücke_, Op. 19.


Absolutely this. The piece that got me into Schoenberg.

Also Boulez Deuxième Sonate, Beethoven 30th sonata, Ravel Gaspard de la Nuit, and Messiaen's Catalogue d'oiseaux. And Liszt B minor sonata.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Mano a Mano by Magnus Lindberg & Kurze Schatten II by Brian Ferneyhough for solo guitar.


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Mano a Mano by Magnus Lindberg & Kurze Schatten II by Brian Ferneyhough for solo guitar.


Have you heard Magnus Andersson's brilliant interpretation of that patricular piece by Brian Ferneyhough?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Beebert said:


> Have you heard Magnus Andersson's brilliant interpretation of that patricular piece by Brian Ferneyhough?


Yes! I believe the piece is dedicated to Andersson. He has an otherworldly ability to play "impossible" music!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

CrunchyFr0g said:


> Scriabin's late sonatas and, especially, Vers La Flamme


Yes, but there are also transcendant moments in the early sonatas, most notably the Andante of Sonata No. 3.

Rachmaninoff - Prelude Op. 32 No. 10
Chopin's Ballades
Liszt - Benediction......


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Bach is the musical god of making transcendent music with a single instrument in my opinion, for example in the cello suites, violin partitas, organ trio sonatas, art of fugue, clavier-übung III, Goldberg variations and WTC. I also second the recommendation for Beethoven's last three sonatas, and would like to include his late bagatelles, Diabelli variations and the other late sonatas here aswell.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Give the opening of Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles" a listen.....talk about other worldly:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Joe B said:


> Give the opening of Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles" a listen.....talk about other worldly:


Sounds just like that, but it's not a solo piece...


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Sounds just like that, but it's not a solo piece...


Yeah, I know, but I couldn't help but post it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2019)

I'd place Schubert's last 3 sonatas at the top of the heap in the category of "otherwordly transcendence". Of these, the second movement of the penultimate sonata, D 959 (in A major), is probably the best example. My preferred pianists for this sonata are Paul Lewis and Christoph Eschenbach.


----------



## ECraigR (Jun 25, 2019)

Yes, all of the recommendations for Schubert have made me put the last piano sonatas on and I see what people mean. Otherworldly is an apt description. Are they more so than Beethoven’s last piano sonatas? I’m not sure, but at least equal.

That being said, may I suggest virtually any of Messiaen’s solo organ works for everyone’s consideration? Messiaen is the very embodiment of otherworldly, and take his setting for Pentecost as an example; that’s a work that plainly reaches out of this world.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

ECraigR said:


> Yes, all of the recommendations for Schubert have made me put the last piano sonatas on and I see what people mean. Otherworldly is an apt description. Are they more so than Beethoven's last piano sonatas? I'm not sure, but at least equal.


Not quite as much, I say, as Beethoven's 28th, 29th, and 30th in terms of otherworldliness. But he comes damn close with the G major and B-flat major sonatas. Schubert's art proves he had a seriously beautiful (and yet tragic) vision of the world. It's sort of like how when you look at a van Gogh painting, you want to know what he was seeing and what was going through his head when he was making it. He was a real one of a kind guy. His music also deals in extreme subtlety. I think it's easy to miss, or maybe only a certain kind of person can pick up on it. This is the opposite of someone like a Mozart or a Beethoven, where it's obvious to anyone at first listen that the music is exquisitely crafted. Schubert never wrote a Waldstein sonata, or an Appassionata, or a Moonlight.

Anyway, enough of that. I agree that Messiaen's music is incredibly otherworldly as well. I reiterate my assertion of Catalogue d'oiseaux. 3 hours of otherworldly transcendence...


----------



## Felix Mendelssohn (Jan 18, 2019)

Partita said:


> I'd place Schubert's last 3 sonatas at the top of the heap in the category of "otherwordly transcendence". Of these, the second movement of the penultimate sonata, D 959 (in A major), is probably the best example. My preferred pianists for this sonata are Paul Lewis and Christoph Eschenbach.


Even more so than the second movement of D. 960?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2019)

Felix Mendelssohn said:


> Even more so than the second movement of D. 960?


In my opinion, yes. But I agree that the second movement of D 960 is the one that is probably the more well-known.

One obviously has to listen to whole of the sonata D 959 in order to get the full impact of the transcendendal nature of its second movement. The latter seems to represent something new, as I can't think of anything quite like it in the entire piano repertoire prior to that time by any composer, in terms of conveying such a feeling of other-worldliness. Some may say that Beethoven achieved similar but my opinion is that Schubert's late sonatas are the better in this regard.

Among all of the great (dare I use that word these days?) piano composers, Schubert stands out for me above all the others, then Schumann, then Beethoven. Schubert's style is highly individualistic. It may not suit some people, beginners especially who may be more drawn to Beethoven.

For many years (decades even) Schubert's piano work was not held in high regard, because critics considered that he was mainly only a good song writer, and had little talent elsewhere, with some suggesting that he didn't know what he was doing with piano work. How wrong they were. Schubert knew what he was doing and he did it brilliantly. It's just that his style was so different that it took a long time to be taken on board by the listening public, in fact well into the 20th C before it really took off in a big way.

If my entire CD collection were lost completely, the first set of items I'd replace would be Schubert's piano sonatas. As has been discussed often in many previous threads, it's important to find the pianists best suited to each composer's style. In the case of Schubert, this is especially true. For someone new to this area, who simply wants a single set of Schubert sonatas from among the finest available, I'd suggest Alfred Brendel is as good as they come, possibly supplemented by Paul Lewis. For D 959, I mentioned the version by Christoph Eschenberg as being extra special.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Glad to see Messiaen get a mention or two. From him I'd highlight La Nativite du Seigneur, one of his greater organ works.


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

In a certain way, I would say that Schubert is the greatest of them all. As Harnoncourt said: "Schubert has no neighbour".


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

CnC Bartok said:


> Glad to see Messiaen get a mention or two. From him I'd highlight La Nativite du Seigneur, one of his greater organ works.


Good choice. I would also add L'Ascension. I do prefer the orchestrated version however, especially the searingly intense strings in the last movement.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Charles Wuorinen's Third Piano Sonata 91986). A tour de force of serialism, it is like a kaleidoscope of pitches and colors.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Federico Mompou - _Musica Callada_ for piano. Spare and still engaging somehow.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Roger Knox said:


> Federico Mompou - _Musica Callada_ for piano. Spare and still engaging somehow.


I second that observation! Especially the recording by Herbert Henck.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Bach's Cello Suite #1 in the first movement.
Beethoven's Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in the middle and final movements. They have a dream quality for me.
Chopin's Berceuse and Barcarolle.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Feldman's Triadic Memories should fill the bill, especially when played by Aki Takahashi


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Open Book said:


> Bach's Cello Suite #1 in the first movement.
> Beethoven's Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in the middle and final movements. They have a dream quality for me.
> Chopin's Berceuse and Barcarolle.


Yes! Chopin's Op.57 Berceuse.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Schubert's Impromptu No. 3 does it for me.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Here's a list of what I'd consider to be vitally imaginative solo works that transport me to other places or worlds:

1. For solo flute:

Debussy, Syrinx (Michel Debost): 




Koechlin, Les Chants de Nectaire, Op. 198: 




(If this music is of interest, you might want to hear flutist Michel Debost play selections from Les chants de nectaire, as well: 



)

Rivier, Oiseaux tendres: 



Jolivet, 5 Incantations: 




2. For solo violin:

Biber, Passacaglia for Unaccompanied Violin: 
Reinhard Goebel:




Monica Huggett:





Ysaÿe, Violin Sonata No. 3, "Ballade" (Alina Ibragimova): 




J.S. Bach, Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin: 



J.S. Bach, Toccata & Fugue in d minor BWV 5, transcribed for solo violin and played by Andrew Manze:






3. For solo lute:

Josquin des Prez, 16th century lute settings (Jacob Heringman, Lute): 




4. For solo piano:

Liszt Sonata in B minor (Claudio Arrau): 



Liszt Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude (Claudio Arrau): 



Liszt Transcendental Etudes, No. 11 "Harmonies du soir" (Jorge Bolet): 




Schubert, the andantino movement from Sonata No. 20 in A, D. 959, which Robert Bresson used movingly in his film Au Hasard Balthazaar: 



Excerpt from the Bresson film: 




Schubert, Sonata No. 21, D. 960: 
Berman: 



Richter: 



Schubert, Fantasia in F minor for piano, four hands, D. 940 (Pires/Castro): 



Schubert, Sonata No. 19, D. 958: 




Chopin, Nocturnes: 



Chopin, Berceuse: 



Chopin, Prelude No. 2, Op. 28: 
Ashkenazy: 



Moravec: 



Chopin, Prelude No. 15, "Raindrop", Op. 28: 



Chopin, Mazurka No. 13, Op. 17, no. 4: 
Czerny-Stefanska: 



Pöntinen: 



Fialkowska: 




Ravel, Gaspard de la Nuit (Ivo Pogorelich): 



Ravel, Miroirs, No. 2 Oiseaux tristes (Samson François): 




Beethoven Sonatas 30 & 31:
No. 30 (Rudolf Serkin): 



No. 31 (Youra Guller): 



Beethoven, "Moonlight" Sonata, Op. 27 (Artur Rubinstein): 




Bach, Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1, Prelude & Fugue No. 1: 



Bach, Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1, Fugue in B Minor: 



Bach, The Art of the Fugue (on piano): 



Bach, Partita No. 1: 




Handel, Minuet in G Minor from the Keyboard Suite No. 1 in B Flat Major, HWV 434 (arranged by Wilhelm Kempff): 




Schumann, Album for the Young, Op. 68, no. 35 "Mignon" (Reine Gianoli): 



Schumann, Fantasia in C, Op. 17 (Freire): 



Schumann, Fantasiestücke, Op. 12 (Sviatoslav Richter): 



Schumann, Davidsbundlertänze (Claudio Arrau): 




Satie, 6 Gnossienes: 



Satie, 3 Gymnopedies: 




Cosma, Promenade Sentimentale: 



https://bis.se/performers/pontinen-roland/pianorama-cinematic-music-played-by-roland-pontinen

Debussy, Images, Book 1: Reflets dans l'eau:
Ivan Moravec: 



Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli: 



Debussy, Reverie: 
François: 



Stott: 



Debussy, 'Clair de lune' movement (from Suite Bergamasque): 



Debussy, Estampes, No. 1 Pagodes: 
Monique Haas: 



Zoltan Kocsis: 




Poulenc, Melancolié: 




Koechlin, Paysages et Marines, Op. 63 (piano version):








Koechlin, Les Heures persanes, Op. 65 (piano version): 




Albeniz, Iberia, "Evocación" (Rosa Sabater): 








Mompou, Musica Callada (translated "Silent Music"--inspired by the writings of St. John of the Cross): 



Book 4 (dedicated to Alicia de Larrocha), & here played by her: 



Mompou, 6 Impresionas intimas:
Rosa Sabater: 



Alicia de Larrocha (live): 



Mompou, Preludio VII a Alicia de Larrocha: 



Mompou, Cants màgics (Adolf Pla): 




Messiaen, "Le Courlis Cendre": 








Carter, Piano Sonata (Paul Jacobs): 



Carter, Night Fantasies (Charles Rosen): 




Boulez, 12 Notations pour piano (David Fray): 




Pärt, Für Anna Maria (Jeroen van Veen): 




5. For solo cello:

Bach, Suites for solo cello 1-6:
Suite for Solo Cello, No. 3, BWV 1009 (Janos Starker): 



Suite for Solo Cello, No. 2, BWV 1008 (Janos Starker): 



Complete Suites 1-6 (Ophélie Galliard): 




6. While not composed for a solo instrument, I find Claude Debussy's lesser known "Rhapsodie for Cor Anglais" 'other worldly', along with his late chamber masterpiece for Sonata for Flute, Harp, & Viola, if you'd consider chamber music for more than one instrument:

Debussy, Rhapsodie for Cor Anglais: 



Debussy, Sonata for Flute, Viola, & Harp:


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Bach's organ works can really sound like you're in some kind of haunted place, if that counts; try this:
http://www.baroquemusic.org/silbcdeng.html


----------



## ECraigR (Jun 25, 2019)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Bach's organ works can really sound like you're in some kind of haunted place, if that counts; try this:
> http://www.baroquemusic.org/silbcdeng.html


I agree with this. Also, I think that the organ may be uniquely positioned to achieve "otherworldly" status. It's primary purpose over the centuries has been essentially just that: to transport the listeners to a different dimension.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

ECraigR said:


> I agree with this. Also, I think that the organ may be uniquely positioned to achieve "otherworldly" status. It's primary purpose over the centuries has been essentially just that: to transport the listeners to a different dimension.


Organs can sound very celestial, yes; Bach's organ works are actually my favorite music from the whole of Baroque, and this is why.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I have lifted this out of josquin13's long and fascinating list:

"Debussy, Reverie:
François: 



Stott: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqXwzUW_fhM"

The Stott performance of Reverie is particularly dreamlike. What's interesting is the number of comments on YouTube to the effect that the tempo is wrong, there's too much rubato etc and so on. What particularly impresses me is the way that Stott allows the left hadn to sing out in places without seeming to accentuate it at all. Subtle stuff. I'm a big fan of her playing of late C19th French repertoire.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

@Josquin

That Moravec performance of Images really is something else, isn't it? Though I listened to the Michelangeli the other day and I LOVE the fast tempo he takes the Reflets dans l'eau. Totally transforms the piece! This is the closest a recording of Michelangeli's has come to convincing me of his greatness.


----------



## Agamenon (Apr 22, 2019)

Allerius said:


> Bach is the musical god of making transcendent music with a single instrument in my opinion, for example in the cello suites, violin partitas, organ trio sonatas, art of fugue, clavier-übung III, Goldberg variations and WTC. I also second the recommendation for Beethoven's last three sonatas, and would like to include his late bagatelles, Diabelli variations and the other late sonatas here aswell.


SACRED WORDS! Bach, the god!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Has Bach ever written a piece for solo, unaccompanied voice?


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

flamencosketches said:


> Has Bach ever written a piece for solo, unaccompanied voice?


Not _solo_ voice (I can't think of anything by anyone for solo voice alone), but his motets are unaccompanied IIRC.

Speaking of Bach, his solo cello suites of course. I've posted the allemande from the 6th suite recently, but I'll post it again because to me it's one of the most beautiful things ever written.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Gallus said:


> (I can't think of anything by anyone for solo voice alone)







Yeah I've been listening to his Motets a lot lately. Great, great music. I like a few of them more than any of his cantatas I've heard. I have the Scholars Baroque Ensemble recording on Naxos to thank for getting me back into Bach for the moment. The Hilliard Ensemble recording is great too. (The Scholars features light instrumental accompaniment, the Hilliard is completely a cappella).

I'm still looking for a great recording of the cello suites, I have the Casals but for some reason it never clicked for me (I know he was instrumental in getting them into the repertoire). I'll check out that Fournier, and I also need to check out the Janos Starker.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

A friend here just showed me this recording of the Cello Suites and I just wanted to share it with the people of this thread... talk about otherworldly transcendence... :angel:


----------

